# Dota 2



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)

Talk about the superior MOBA here.

BEST GAME EVER


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2014)

League of legends will forever be the superior moba, because it is Riot-approved.

Dota however is the superior Aeon of Strife Style Fortress Assault Game Going On Two Sides however.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> League of legends will forever be the superior moba, because it is Riot-approved.
> 
> Dota however is the superior Aeon of Strife Style Fortress Assault Game Going On Two Sides however.



Much approved
Many Riot

Wow


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol, someone made a thread.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lol, someone made a thread.



Because Dota 2 is the best.

Must have thread.


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

Still practicing puck


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Still practicing puck



PUCK IS THE BEST EVER.

I love puck.


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

I use terror for free kills jajaja


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I use terror for free kills jajaja



My stack out-cancered a TB today using Naga


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 29, 2014)

Hate dota. Boring as hell and it killed tf2. Rather play AC, lol


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

You hurt my feelings... Brb gonna cry.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You hurt my feelings... Brb gonna cry.



Ue a tissue please


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey bro, hat fortress 2 will never die


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Hey bro, hat fortress 2 will never die



huehue hat fortress


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2014)

Inspired by Karla on the Lane


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Hey bro, hat fortress 2 will never die



need a dispensa' here


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Neriifur (Mar 31, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


>



LOLOLOLOL

GGGGGG


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

Today, I was stopcasting warlock ult for fun. Then I accidentally cast it. We lost two towers because of it. I am a bad player


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Today, I was stopcasting warlock ult for fun. Then I accidentally cast it. We lost two towers because of it. I am a bad player



RIP.

Such a feed.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

I play as abaddon my friend play as sniper
2 players quit in my group because carry

Me and my friend are fat and bring the game
faceless failed to kill me twice because of my ulti
Me and my friend kept pwning them.
They fail to push because I keep roaming lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Karla do you know how to make pudge war lobby thing?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I play as abaddon my friend play as sniper
> 2 players quit in my group because carry
> 
> Me and my friend are fat and bring the game
> ...


Faceless focusing an Abaddon? >Well played!

Do you mean the actual pudge wars, or just 5v5 all pudge all mid?


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Faceless focusing an Abaddon? >Well played!
> 
> Do you mean the actual pudge wars, or just 5v5 all pudge all mid?



5v5 all pudge all mid, my friend told me about this and she wants to try it lol.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 1, 2014)

TF2 Anyone? No? Okay.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 5v5 all pudge all mid, my friend told me about this and she wants to try it lol.



Just create a custom lobby, and select the 'Only Mid' game mode. Then get everyone to pick Pudge.






Here's a short clip of me and my friends playing. Watch for the worst missed hook ever. Forgive the awful video quality and out-of-sync sound.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you karla

dat hook lol

I found this few days ago hahahaha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

Meanwhile, League's Blitzcrank is literally like small penis hooker


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

Neriifur's rabbit


----------



## Neriifur (Apr 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Neriifur's rabbit



It's so cute


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

What will happen if you watch "free to play" documentary? Will you get a free items or something?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 3, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> What will happen if you watch "free to play" documentary? Will you get a free items or something?



No, to get the items you need to buy the Free to Play bundle.


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2014)

dis game looks cute


----------



## unravel (Apr 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



Omg that video I saw that and this is funnieh xDDDDD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

#classicdota


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

Man this is shaping up to be one of the best Starladder live finals yet. Navi and Alliance are struggling a bit, DK is wrecking, and EG are looking pretty strong.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 23, 2014)

INFERIOR MOBA WHAT?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2014)

WHAT'S THAT? CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THAT RIOT-ENFORCED META YOU'RE GAGGING ON


----------



## Galactan (Apr 29, 2014)

Over the past three days, I've learned something.
AA is best hero.  Bar none.
Much ice.  Very frozen.  Wow.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 29, 2014)

It wasn't even down to his aghs change imo, it was just the change in the way early game is played, plus his chilling touch buffs.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 29, 2014)

NEW PATCH IS LIVE BOYS. NOW I CAN BE A PHOENIX PICKER WITH A CLEAR CONSCIENCE


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 10, 2014)

TI4 compendium is out.

http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/

Those stretch goals are amazing. Judging by how many were sold last year, we'll definitely get the ARDM mode.


----------



## Mira (May 16, 2014)

Guys, do you noticed how much we got with the whole TI4 compendium goals?! HOLY CRAP. This is insane! I knew the community is big but I didn't know we could get these goals so quickly!


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 16, 2014)

Yep. And as soon as Valve add the immortal items, there will be another surge in purchases from people who want to upgrade their compendiums to get more immortals.

I don't think there's any doubt that we'll reach 6 million. Have you been following the qualifiers so far?


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 16, 2014)

Yep. And as soon as Valve add the immortal items, there will be another surge in purchases from people who want to upgrade their compendiums to get more immortals.

I don't think there's any doubt that we'll reach 6 million. Have you been following the qualifiers so far?


----------



## Mira (May 16, 2014)

Yes I have, not all of them tho! Mainly looking at those of Team Liquid  Have you as well?


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 16, 2014)

Mira said:


> Yes I have, not all of them tho! Mainly looking at those of Team Liquid  Have you as well?



Yep, I've been rooting for Liquid in NA qualifiers, and MVP Phoenix in Asian qualifiers

I pub with some of the Liquid management (Hot_Bid, Nazgul), so I'm often in a teamspeak channel with them while they watch the games.

Meanwhile in Peasant MOBA...

https://imgur.com/a/LtPq5


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 17, 2014)

MVP Phoenix places second in SEA qualifiers group stages, wow


----------



## unravel (May 18, 2014)

Drat should have bought TI4 compendium instead of Rune Factory 4. My sister is complaining like hell because I ban her using my 3DS. I watch the tourney with mineski thing I dunno who won because me and my friends were playing and didn't expecting they are fking trolling the match lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 18, 2014)

Mineski is out, RIP pinoy dota hopes


----------



## Mira (May 18, 2014)

Ahww that's too bad! I like how we're getting those stretch goals tho! My boyfriend keeps getting PM'ed about #10 haha xD They're like, IS YOUR MUSIC STRETCH GOAL #10!?!11?! I hope we'll get the last one!


----------



## unravel (May 18, 2014)

One thing I don't like pinoys is that they think they are good at everything even winning or losing they trash talk one time me and a guy (pinoy) were arguing I was weaver that time and he is drow he feeds like a lot and I carry the game. he is jerking around like he calls me noob and report me for feeding well excuse me check the scores I got tons of kills and I hunt enemy heroes plus I carry the game and we won wooo! All my team mates told him to quit dota 2 huehue.

I think all pinoys need to take a break playing dota and they should care about their studies from I heard is some students from public schools skip classes and spend more than 20 PHP just to play dota (I think not onliy Philippines haha) I feel so sorry for their parents tho :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 18, 2014)

I don't really follow the SEA doto scene, I mean I had never heard of Arrow until the qualifiers. Following the Korean scene because my friend Heen plays for MVP and it's been great to see how much they've improved. Korea is dominated by the peasant moba unfortunately.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 18, 2014)

Turns out Horus plays the master race game after all


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2014)

$6 million reached, now what Valve...


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

I remember me and my friend find the match and we found this 





- - - Post Merge - - -

This pic is around December 2013


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

^LOLOLOL. that pic made my day for real


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2014)

I raise you one Russian dictator


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

rofl...... these posts are the best for reals


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2014)

Thank god people don't have to pay RIOT-APPROVED POINTS to change their name in master-race moba.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

'cause Steam is far more superior :]


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

This is why Dota 2 is the best


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

Should probably get more into it once I get the dedicated time, but not gonna throw apples and oranges between it and LoL, I like them both.


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

I wish a lot of people play Dota 2
PS: Too picky with my teammates


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

lol idek what level I am there haven't played in a while but then I have like maybe one, two playing regularly on my friends
' list lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I wish a lot of people play Dota 2
> PS: Too picky with my teammates



Who would q with you lel


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Who would q with you lel



They just invited me mostly my friends because we coop together and hunt enemies I play when I have free time. Go tease someone like uhhh Neriifur you told her to use meepo but ended up feeding.



Spoiler: Hey Lion


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

roflsors.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2014)

Lion has a tough life. Missed impales, fingering a creep, tough tough life.


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2014)

Dota is too hard for me. I can't use the donkey at the same time as i farm it's too challenging.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 21, 2014)

Use hotkeys bro. You only need two keys, maybe three to use the courier.

Select Courier Key
(Buy your items while courier is selected)
Transfer Items
Speed Boost (for flying courier)


You will have to expand your key repetoire if the donkey is out of base when you buy, because then your items go into your stash. In which case it goes:

(Buy items out of base, items go into stash)
Select Courier Key
Retrieve Items from Stash
Transfer Items
Speed Boost


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

^thanks for the match and the help :3

and yeah i have sht to learn for sure ;D


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 21, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=128743885

This is a good basic build for Drow. If you visit that page whilst logged into steam, you can subscribe to it. Then when you're ingame and you're playing Drow, you can click on the book icon at the top left corner of your screen to bring up guides. Then you can select that guide, and it'll update the recommended items list to match. It'll also highlight the next skill you should take when you level up.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, and yeah I talked with another friend yesterday and it's around the same items he suggested as well.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 22, 2014)

Just remember to make use of the integrated guides system. Beats having to alt tab out. And you should learn better starting item choices. You want to fill your inventory with cheap regen (tangos, salves, clarities) and cheap cost effective items (branches). Unlike League, there are no single useful starting items like Doran's Blade


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Thanks and I know :3 I'll look into the guides then.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 22, 2014)

So I played my first Invoker game today for over half a year and boy was I rusty. Invoking the wrong spells, not getting my combos off...luckily my team wasn't bad and I was playing QE invoker, which is effective enough just right clicking. Takes a bit more micro but you're not as reliant on using your spells flawlessly.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 23, 2014)

OH F*** TECHIES IS COMING


----------



## Farobi (May 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Who would q with you lel


OOOOOH


----------



## unravel (May 23, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OOOOOH



No really I'm serious my friends invited me

- - - Post Merge - - -

And oh you can't play Drow well noob


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 25, 2014)

Execration disbands



> There are players players that really think big of themselves. They think they are good enough so the tendency is that they don't listen and he never notice that the whole team is adjusting to his playstyle.
> Playing competitive locally is easy but going internationally? ****! If you cannot commit, no discipline, narrow-minded, doesn't know how to interact with other people and irresponsible. Just stop playing competitively because you're just wasting your time. Im going straight to the point so that local teams can understand it easily. Having a bad mindset and attitude is your worst enemy and this is the reason why pinoy DOTA isn't good enough


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

Sad that I'm half pinoy 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I love how pinoys taking it to seriously. In DOTATALK page in facebook made me loled because Pinoy vs SEA ,rants how they play and they demand PH server because of their annoying language.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

^looks like the french on LoL haha.

also ugh so wanna brush my skills up but school + guests over weekend = yeah baby -_-


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 25, 2014)

I'm gonna be glad when the ti4 qualifiers end on Tuesday, 16 straight days of dota to watch is overwhelming


----------



## unravel (May 26, 2014)

http://www.dotatalk.com/sea-solo-ra...-teehee-from-philippines-make-up-3rd-and-4th/

interesting solo ranked mmr


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 29, 2014)

7 million dollars boys


----------



## unravel (Jun 1, 2014)

Double Kill


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 3, 2014)

lol Mineski fake gg's vs MVP today in a tournament. Pinoy clowns


----------



## unravel (Jun 4, 2014)

^ I was hoping that a pinoy dota player post something plus it would be funny if they trash talk here. Now in DotaTalk website they called Malaysian as Malay****, for pinoy and singaporeans I forgot and they keep arguing omg that was hilarious.  I'm gonna try play at Dubai server and see how they play xD


----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

No idea what's going on here.


----------



## unravel (Jun 5, 2014)

We are talking about tournaments and Pinoy noobs


----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> We are talking about tournaments and Pinoy noobs



Sarcasm meter is broken.


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)

Well maybe

Anyway 
FT: 2014 Player Card
I gave it to Karla because I don't have compendium lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

Still haven't gotten any player card drops, come on volvo...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

I would totally download DOTA 2 if I could play on the same euro server with you Karla. That would probably be the only way I would play.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I would totally download DOTA 2 if I could play on the same euro server with you Karla. That would probably be the only way I would play.



Well there's no region locking in Dota, so you could.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh I was completely unaware of that. I might just download it this weekend. Are there any returning heroes from the original Dota?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Oh I was completely unaware of that. I might just download it this weekend. Are there any returning heroes from the original Dota?



It runs on the Steam platform so it uses your Steam friends list. When you're ingame, you just choose which servers you want to find matches on.

All bar 5 heroes have been ported over from Dota 1. It's intended to be a complete copy of Dota 1, with largely the same mechanics (some things were changed now that they're free of the WC3 engine limitations). The rest of the heroes (Pit Lord, Oracle, Zet, Winter Wyvern and Techies) will come after the International 4


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG YES TECHIES <3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

I remember this one time I played DOTA 2. It was my first time. 

I played as Dragon Knight , and everyone was talking about me because I was being a total noob.

"OMG Look at that DK!"
"Dat DK tho" 

They were laughing because through out the whole match, I never used any magic skills at all. I just kept attacking. Hell I didn't even know there was a skill set for DK.

The funniest part was that my team won. I still chuckle when I think of it today.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Download complete! my steam id is: _*Jesus-san*_
I'll probably try it out sometime this weekend and see what's up.


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I remember this one time I played DOTA 2. It was my first time.
> 
> I played as Dragon Knight , and everyone was talking about me because I was being a total noob.
> 
> ...



We can play together if you want but I will use my alternate account haha (I have a lot of alt account lol ty betakeys) don't worry I will coach you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol im probably as ****ty lol XD still a good game.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I remember this one time I played DOTA 2. It was my first time.
> 
> I played as Dragon Knight , and everyone was talking about me because I was being a total noob.
> 
> ...



Everyone has a skillset ;p

Trench tier dota is hilarious to watch, too much next level


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Can't really remember my first, must have been when I got the game back in late '12 or something. Might have picked Drow Ranger though xp


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

Drow is one of the easiest heroes, though her attack animation needs some getting used to. She outputs a lot of damage, and at lower levels, people don't know how to punish her squishiness.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Everyone has a skillset ;p
> 
> Trench tier dota is hilarious to watch, too much next level



I meant that I didn't know every character had a skill set. Total noob rushing into battle.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 6, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I meant that I didn't know every character had a skill set. Total noob rushing into battle.



That's what the tutorial and bot games are for


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> That's what the tutorial and bot games are for



Ahahaha I didn't watch tutorials on youtube because they were too long, so I decided to learn by playing.

And I did learn.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> We can play together if you want but I will use my alternate account haha (I have a lot of alt account lol ty betakeys) don't worry I will coach you.



Chen/Undying/IO fight me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 7, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Chen/Undying/IO fight me.


Wow so pro


----------



## unravel (Jun 8, 2014)

I guess I'm not alone experiencing this


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I guess I'm not alone experiencing this



Should have been fixed in a patch


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 9, 2014)

9 million dollars. No doubt we'll reach 10 million


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't believe it's fun to troll at low prior
dat pudge tho haha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 4, 2014)

TECHIES IS HERE

DO NOT RUN WE ARE YOUR FRIENDS!


----------



## michealstich (Sep 12, 2014)

i like LoL more then dota 2 becaouse dota 2 is sooo complicated and confusing for me lol is much easyiesr and when i mean easier not for n00b ....﻿


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 12, 2014)

michealstich said:


> i like LoL more then dota 2 becaouse dota 2 is sooo complicated and confusing for me lol is much easyiesr and when i mean easier not for n00b ....﻿



yes I agree


----------



## Chromie (Sep 12, 2014)

michealstich said:


> i like LoL more then dota 2 becaouse dota 2 is sooo complicated and confusing for me lol is much easyiesr and when i mean easier not for n00b ....﻿



Sounds like you're insulting LoL to me.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah, I love League of Legends! It's one of my favourite games!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2015)

pinoys and peruvians qualify for the frankfurt major :crazy:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

Damnit I'm absolutely in love with Dota, would love to play with you guys sometime.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2015)

5k+ only


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> 5k+ only



how do you check your MMR?

Still whooping your ass.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> how do you check your MMR?
> 
> Still whooping your ass.



it shud tell u

unless u havent played ranked


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> pinoys and peruvians qualify for the frankfurt major :crazy:



lol you surprised?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> it shud tell u
> 
> unless u havent played ranked



Yeah I just play unranked.


----------



## unravel (Jan 2, 2017)

Psst anyone still playing dotes? Anyway have you guys tried the new patch how was it?


----------

